# Best Way to Prepare for EMT-B National Registry?



## purdue1014 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I am looking for some tips on the best way to prepare for taking the EMT-B National Registry exam...

I have 2 weeks of class left, so I am about a month out from taking the National Registry.  Whenever I take a standardized type test, I always make sure my knowledge base is sufficient, and that I am familiar with how the test is presented/the format, etc.   I have done well in class, and am not too worried about the material, but I am curious if you guys can recommend something to become more familiar with the test?  Is there some sort of online practice testing website that you guys can recommend?  

My "plan" then is from the end of class to the time we can take the exam, is that each day I will review my textbook and take practice tests.  Does that sound OK to you guys or is there something that I am not doing that I should?

Any overall thoughts/tips/advice?

Thanks!

Purdue


----------



## dudemanguy (Jul 22, 2010)

Dont forget your Practical skills exam, I think most people find that a lot more stressful than the computer exam. 

I took some online practice exams that were scarey because they were sprinkled with medical terms we never learned in class and werent in our book. 

In the end the actual exam wasnt like that, it pretty much covered the stuff we learned in class, but the questions were tricky. You had to read every word because the slightest thing could make one answer stand out as the most likely one over several other seemingly plausible answers.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 22, 2010)

make sure you sleep the night before the text and dont over think. just remember the critical failures on the practical.  SCENE SAFE BSI!!! is a huge on.  on the national test.  its pretty easy if you did well in the class.  

Another thing, cramming never worked for me, cause it made me over think to many questions and i ended up missing them cause i changed my answer,


----------



## purdue1014 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for your thoughts...(Sorry, I was away...Just finished class yesterday and I was studying for the final, etc)  I do appreciate them!


Purdue


----------

